# fehlende anzeige der "applet bilder" im ie



## navajo (24. Jan 2006)

hallo,

ich habe leider nach ausgiebiger suche folgendes problem nicht lösen können: ich habe für mein applet eine gui erstellt in der in einem jlabel eine karte, die in einem verzeichniss in gif format vorliegt, geladen wird und in grossansicht angezeigt wird. ausserdem ist in der gui auch eine scrollpane die eine übersicht aller vorhandenen karten in kleinformat anzeigt die in dem o.g. verzeichniss liegen. das applet musste ausserdem signiert werden da es nachher noch um methoden erweitert werden soll die schreiben und lesen können.
nun zum eigentlichen problem:
appletklasse und andere packages mit klassen und das verzeichniss wo die gif's liegen wurden in eine signierte jar gepackt.
wenn ich es nun in firefox auf dem selben rechner ausführe wo ich auch mein applet enwickelt habe funktioniert alles so wie ich es erwarte. allerdings wenn ich es im ie anzeigen möchte werden die gif-karten nicht in dem applet angezeigt!
auf einem anderen rechner existiert das problem mit nicht anzeigenden karten-gifs sogar mit beiden browsern (firefox & ie).

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen tipp geben was ich nicht beachtet haben könnte, oder was ich machen soll um die sache zu lösen?

falls es wichtig sein sollte:
die gifs lade ich mit:

```
Image karte = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(kartenPfad);
ImageIcon kartenBild = new ImageIcon(karte);
this.setIcon(kartenBild);
```

in dem scrollpane werden die minikarten in jlabels gezeichnet, und nachher in die scrollpane gepackt.

die java-konsole weist auf keine fehler hin!

vielen dank für jeden hinweis!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jan 2006)

```
private Image img;
private URL url;
[...]

   public void init() {
   [...]

      url = new URL("http://www.java-forum.org/de/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif");
      img = this.getImage(url);
   [...]
   }
```

Benutze also die getImage()-Methode aus Applet, nicht die aus dem java.awt.Toolkit.
Du kannst auch noch einen MediaTracker davor setzen, wenn die Bilder schnell hintereinander geladen werden sollen.


----------



## navajo (24. Jan 2006)

wow! 
danke für die ultra-schnelle antwort. es hat funktioniert!!

kannst du, falls du zeit hast, noch erklären woran das wirklich lag...ich meine warum das vorher nicht funktioniert hat... oder mir sagen wo ich es selbst nachlesen kann damit ichs richtig verstehe.

vielen dank nochmal!


----------

